# What's your ethnic background?



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

I'm Italian-Canadian


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

im Krout-Canadian or German Canadian, but ever since those WWII movies came out my friends insist on calling me a krout... Damn racial slurrs


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm white!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

english you know just like bond ..........james bond lmao


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i would one day love to see a Brit and a Scottishman Commintate a hockey game, that would complete my life!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

50% Italian
25% German
25% Irish

That's normal for my neighborhood. Most people are Italian along with something else.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

is there a specific purpose to this or are we just trying to spot out any visible minorities on the site? lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm 50% Dutch, 50% German. 
My ancestors originate from Russia, Poland and Sweden...

Oh, and a dash of Jamaica, of course...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm Chinese-Canadian.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I'm American :nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im English, Welsh, Irish, Scottish, Sweedish, German, Canadian, and Cherokee Indian. But to encompass it all Im American!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Sicilian/American


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Scooby said:


> is there a specific purpose to this or are we just trying to spot out any visible minorities on the site? lol


 you know too much...


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm Canadian-Canadian.
Later
Eric


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

German


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Irish, German, Russian, Cherokee


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

english with little scottish and irish thrown in for good measure
dixon


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Swedish, Russian and German.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

PINOY Por Lipe!!!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

25% Armenian
25% American
50% Perisan


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

50% Viet
25% Chinese
25% Cambodian

i'm a asian mutt


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I'm 50% Dutch, 50% German.
> My ancestors originate from Russia, Poland and Sweden...
> 
> Oh, and a dash of Jamaica, of course...










I like that jamaica part


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm half Japanese, half German . . . but I'm all heart ladies.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Filipino-Chinese


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Seven-eighths German, one-eighths Irish.

-PK
-Impure.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Filipino-Mexican


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

50% Germans from russia, 25% Irish, 12.5% czech, 12.5% Alsace-Lorrainian.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

irish, dont know how much though







good thing cause i like beer and also shrooms

or is that the other country :rock:


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

like 45% swedish 45% italian and 10 % i dunno like a whole mix of crap


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

ne 1 no wat armenian is?


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

1/8 - eta (native filipino)
1/8 - malay
1/8 - chinese
1/8 - spanish
1/8 - italian
1/8 - indian (not american indian)
-----
3/4

the other percent...sh*t!!! i don't know...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Isn't it a republic of Russia?


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

thai and cambodian


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

he said ethnicity not race. i'm korean and probably some small mix of other asians. german last name


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

it use to be but after USSR it become its own country lol ppl from so cal dont like armenians very much


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

AMERICAN


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I am a earthling.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am 100% whitebread.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

MPower said:


> PINOY Por Lipe!!!


same here!









Manila boy!!!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Italian and Scandinavian.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> it use to be but after USSR it become its own country lol ppl from so cal dont like armenians very much


 Aren't you sumwhat proud of me though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

100 percent mexican/san franciscan


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

*****!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Pretty much 100% German.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Almost all English with a little bit of Swedish...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

jovons said:


> 1/8 - eta (native filipino)
> 1/8 - malay
> 1/8 - chinese
> 1/8 - spanish
> ...


 Oh you c*ck, I was happy being the only Indian on this board.

Damnit first everyone takes the Simpsons avatars from me, now you take my indviduality of ethinicity







I've got nothin left...

I do have glasses hmmm...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

%50 German %30 Hungarian %20 Golden Retreiver


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

c*ck-ASIAN..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

A little bit of everything (almost literally!), but mostly IRISH.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Animalia Chordata Mammalia Primates Hominidae **** Sapiens


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Im Hawaiian, Filipino, Chinese, Armenian.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im ahh ahh.... White


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Irish-Candaian with a bit of polish.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

Thai Korat


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im half cute and macho... but 100% sexy as fudge!!!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

100% italian............
I think








that's what they told me


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Chinese ... damn everyone else is a mix ... i kinda feel left out only being one ethnicity









Good thing i make up with that by loving ladies of all ethnicities!


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

African American , Peurto Rican and Dominican


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

jesus chist i'm all fuckin green.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

christ*


----------

